# Meldahl Dam



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

Went fishing at Meldahl Dam last Saturday evening fished for about 5hrs not one bite.There was several people fishing never saw the first fish caught.Just wandering if anyone else was catching anything?


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

havent heard of any friend went fri morning thing they managed two small cats


----------



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks buddy.We went Saturday around Maysville park and never got a bite.We fished about six hrs from the bank.I finally gave up and just caught some shad with the net.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

i was at markland and medhal this past weekend, lots of channel cats are biting.


----------

